# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  Nese je antar i nje partie

## shitesi

pergjigju sinqerisht cila eshte arsyeja

----------


## drague

per hir te familjes.

se harrova me shkrujt partine....."lesh me qime moj fatime"

----------


## daniel00

Une per vete s'jam e as qe kam ndermend te futem ne ndonje parti pikerisht per arsye qe te mos jem i drejtuar nga ndonje interes i rendomte , pasi preferoj gjykim te drejte dhe ndergjegjie te paster . 

Ne rrethanat e ndonje partie evropiane edhe mund te isha antar , kurse partite shqiptare dhe ata qe i perfaqsojne jane nje ajke jashteqitjesh   :buzeqeshje:

----------


## xx.elixxx

une jom antar i Akr...votova per Interesa ekonomike po pahiri hahah m'shkoj gishti qaty:P...sigurisht qe mka pelqy programi edhe vizioni i partise se perndryshe sdo te isha antar i ksaj partiee!

----------


## shitesi

> . 
> 
> Ne rrethanat e ndonje partie evropiane edhe mund te isha antar , kurse partite shqiptare dhe ata qe i perfaqsojne jane nje ajke jashteqitjesh


Kam frike se pas nje studimi te thelle te nje partie evropiane mund te arrish ne konkluzionin se partite evropiane dhe ata qe i perfaqsojne jane nje ajke jashteqitjesh evropiane lol

----------


## tvsh

une jam antar i partise republikane amerikane, per ata votoj por jam simpatizant i partise komuniste shqiptare.

----------


## daniel00

> Kam frike se pas nje studimi te thelle te nje partie evropiane mund te arrish ne konkluzionin se partite evropiane dhe ata qe i perfaqsojne jane nje ajke jashteqitjesh evropiane lol



Nuk eshte e thene aspak , te qenit parti nuk ka asgje qe te ben te jesh i ndyre dhe i felliqur . Por te qenit politikan shqiptar po , pasi rrymat politike ne Evrope kane te tjera objektiva , qellime , funksionim dhe realizim . Kam jetuar me vite ne evrope dhe s'ja vlen te besh krahasime qe nuk ekzistojne gjekundi . 

Me gjithe demet dhe mjerimin qe i kane shkaktuar Shqiperise dhe shqiptareve si mundet te behesh pjese e ketyre lavireve te politikes shqiptare e te thuash mbaj flamurin e lavires per te siguruar nje cope buke .

----------


## shitesi

Ato deme shqiperise dhe shqiptareve me se shumti ja kane shkaktuar ata politikane qe kane qene dashnore te disa prej atyre politikaneve evropiane.
Vet politika eshte lavire.

ps dikush po pyeste diku ku ka hale?Pergjigja ishte-Hale eshte gjithe dynjaja po ti po deshe te besh cicin beje aty pas peme lol

----------


## Elonaa

Qyqa u markeni edhe me politiken europiane ju ????!!Sa te zgjuar qenkeni :djall i fshehur:

----------


## daniel00

Ok shit wc se do te eci tregtia ne Shqiperi apo provo te besh edhe humor kafenesh se po fliske si relike e komunizmit , neper bote nuk kane çfare te hane e shfrytezohen barbarisht , na ktheve kohet e vegjelise o shitsi sa i urte qe qeke . Te rrofte partia qe t'i ka dhene te gjitha me lopat .

Ti Elonaa bli nje wc nga shitsi   :perqeshje:

----------


## Elonaa

> Ok shit wc se do te eci tregtia ne Shqiperi apo provo te besh edhe humor kafenesh se po fliske si relike e komunizmit , neper bote nuk kane çfare te hane e shfrytezohen barbarisht , na ktheve kohet e vegjelise o shitsi sa i urte qe qeke . Te rrofte partia qe t'i ka dhene te gjitha me lopat .
> 
> Ti Elonaa bli nje wc nga shitsi



KU ta coj vec ta postoj ty.Se kam nja tre ne shtepi! :Lulja3:

----------


## INFINITY©

Sipas Brari-t, une jam enveriste dhe edviniste.  :ngerdheshje: 
Sipas Infinity-t nuk perkrah dhe nuk jam pjese e ndonje partie politike sepse te gjithe jane mashtrues dhe asnje nuk eshte ne ate post per te ndihmuar popullin.

----------


## shitesi

Daniel00 kam frike se ti  po ngatrron cfar mendimi kam une per politiken dhe politikanet me ideologjine.

ps. te te bej nje pyetje tjeter une ty
Ti po te behesh politikan ku ke qef me shume te jesh ne Europe apo ne SHBA?

----------


## daniel00

Une dua me teper Shqiperine se sa Evrope me ShBA bashke , pra çeshtjet teorike dhe specifike te demokracive me te suksesshme i le per ate qe ka interes teorite dhe filozofite boshe , politika eshte zbatim ne praktike siç do ta tregoj me poshte . Sidoqoft une ne Evrope kam qene , Ameriken nuk e kam jetuar . 
Programet e partive te ndryshme ne nje vend evropian jane te gjitha ne interes kombetar dhe ne mireqenie te vendasve , nga qasja e vendosur apo liberale , kjo eshte ç'eshte ndjeshmerie dhe e nje bindjeje te nje individi.
 Politikani behet si nje njeri i shtepise per bashkekombasit e vet , duke qene i gjendshem per çdo çeshtje deri ne detajet pertej asaj qe i kerkohet , sjell sigurine dhe drejtesine si dhe pergjigjen me masa te menjehershme ligjore financiare apo njerezore ndaj shqetesimeve , problemeve , sado te vogla , ate e gjen jo vetem neper media po edhe pa asnje shpure ne rruget e qytetit .

----------


## shitesi

Ndersa une mendoj qe kjo eshte e vertete vetem ne teori pasi praktikisht pas pothuajse cdo politikani te suksesshesm fshihet nje mal me interesa qe bejne te mundur qe ai te jete aty ku eshte.
Boten e leviz interesi,engjejt jane ne qiell jo ne politike

----------


## Nice_Boy

_Për hir të familjes. Unë si i ri skam pas koh për politik por meqe prinderit e mi jan marr me politik e më kan fol shum e tani më ka hy në qef mua vet.

Mirë politika nuk është e keqe , asnjëher ste len pa fjal gjithmon ka lloj lloj gjona me diskutu kush din.
_

----------

